# Accessing Recycle Bin of Other User Accounts



## technoob44 (Jul 24, 2021)

I lent my cousin my old laptop (Windows 10) to use But I forgot to empty the recycle bin on my main user account.  There were some REALLY embarrassing files in the recycle bin that I don't want anyone to see. Before I gave her the laptop, I created a second local account with admin access for her to use. My question is, will she be able to access the recycle bin on my main user account from her secondary local account? It's been months since I lent her the laptop and I'm paranoid that she as already snooped around and saw the embarrassing files.

Things are awkward between us now because I always think she's seen it. PLEASE HELP!!! BTW my old user account has a password so she can't login which is great, but I'm still worried she can access my recycle bin from her second local account because it has admin access.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well first you should never give anyone admin access to your computer. There is no reason for it. 

as to the recycle bin, to my knowledge no-one can access other users recycling bin. Perhaps you have files/folders elsewhere that’s accessible and not part of the OS system?


----------



## technoob44 (Jul 24, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Well first you should never give anyone admin access to your computer. There is no reason for it.
> 
> as to the recycle bin, to my knowledge no-one can access other users recycling bin. Perhaps you have files/folders elsewhere that's accessible and not part of the OS system?


I had to give her admin access because she needed to download some programs that required it. I know she can access other folders on my main user account, but I don't mind that. It's only the recycle bin I'm concerned about because that's where the embarrassing files are. So am I safe?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe so but I will need to check it myself


----------



## technoob44 (Jul 24, 2021)

Couriant said:


> I believe so but I will need to check it myself


Okay Thanks. Please keep me updated on this because the paranoia is driving me insane.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It will be a while. I am not at my computer right now (on mobile) so maybe someone else can confirm


----------



## technoob44 (Jul 24, 2021)

Couriant said:


> It will be a while. I am not at my computer right now (on mobile) so maybe someone else can confirm


It's okay. You can confirm with me whenever you get the chance.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

She could, but would have to explicitly go looking for it. Recycle Bin is segmented per user (and per drive). You can't traverse into these folders with File Explorer. You will get Access Denied, even as an admin. 
But you can get into them with an admin level Command Prompt (or Powershell). For example:

cd c:\$Recycle,bin 
dir /a

Each users recycled files are there under a folder with their profile ID (S-1-5-<long string of numbers/letter>)
Also, each drive has a $Recycle.bin folder at it's root. Where the file in question is stored depends on which drive it was on when it was deleted (and which user deleted it).

Note that the files here are renamed and have no extensions, so she would still have to know what she was looking for and how to open it, but it is possible to do that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Wouldn't it be possible for her to change the password on the other account and then access it or is that not possible even with admin. privileges? Just throwing this out there.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have taken a look at another Admin user account and it give me the attached message.
After clicking "Continue" I have open range on the full user account.

So "paranoia is driving me insane" is NOT going to get better!


----------



## technoob44 (Jul 24, 2021)

DaveA said:


> I have taken a look at another Admin user account and it give me the attached message.
> After clicking "Continue" I have open range on the full user account.
> 
> So "paranoia is driving me insane" is NOT going to get better!


I KNOW DUDE. I'M SCREWED!!!!


----------



## technoob44 (Jul 24, 2021)

Cookiegal said:


> Wouldn't it be possible for her to change the password on the other account and then access it or is that not possible even with admin. privileges? Just throwing this out there.


YES IT WOULD BE POSSIBLE. I'M SCREWED!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There must be a life lesson in here somewhere.


----------

